# I Think I have a problem



## cruisor (May 20, 2015)

I'm thinking I've made some mistakes with this grow and am hoping I can get some help recovering at this point.  I'm in the third week of flowering now and the plants have basically just grown like crazy but not much in the way of developing colas as far as I can tell.  I hope the pictures can help with a diagnosis.  I do know that I had to leave town and the grow box got really warm like over 100 and was that way for a couple of days.  I also had just trimmed up the plants so that would account for the thinned look.  

So I'd appreciate any suggestions to getting this going again.

cruisor 

View attachment DSC_0111.JPG


View attachment DSC_0112.JPG


View attachment DSC_0113.JPG


View attachment DSC_0114.JPG


View attachment DSC_0115.JPG


View attachment DSC_0116.JPG


View attachment DSC_0117.JPG


View attachment DSC_0118.JPG


----------



## cruisor (May 20, 2015)

I also would appreciate any thoughts on the spindly growth of these plants.  My last grow was not like this also.  This is AK47 BTW.


----------



## Grower13 (May 20, 2015)

Not sure we can help these plants.......... but tell us how your growing this and maybe we can help you not repeat the issues with your plants........ it looks like a sativa type strain your growing........  it looks like they been over feed and in some very hot conditions.

what are you feeding them?
what kind of lights?
Are you adjusting the pH of the water you give them?
How hot is your room?


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2015)

Wow, yea they are pretty much done. Between the heat and the nutes they got pretty sick. Not sure if we can help these bro. Like G13 said fill us in on your methods and numbers and maybe we can be of some assistance on your next grow.


----------



## cruisor (May 20, 2015)

Okay I used a Deep Water Culture or Bubbler in two 5 gallon buckets.

This is new for me and I was thinking of getting more out of a grow by trying this.  I also wanted to learn to train the plant but as you can see it just seriously got out of control.  I found I could'nt deal with all the growth and it going all over the place.  So I feel like I need some education and a new start or just fall back to the Bubbleponics setup I used last time.

I also was using Floramicro and Florabloom for nutes.

Thanks for your responces!!

cruisor


----------



## cruisor (May 20, 2015)

I also did treat the for PH and the room got pretty close to 100 degrees.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2015)

First off, you can't leave town without someone taking care of them.. So sorry, they do look to be toast.. You probably have learned a lot thru this experience that will help you down the road... Mojo for your next grow.


----------



## Grower13 (May 20, 2015)

100 degree temps in grow area equals 85+ degree water in your dwc and plants that use little or no nutrients........ it is survival defense mode.... they stop photosynthesis......... gotta get temps down some and use something other than DWC(which requires much cooler water).

BTW....... why were you trimming the plants?


----------



## Locked (May 20, 2015)

Yeah those are toast...


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 21, 2015)

Ouch sorry to see that!


----------



## cruisor (May 21, 2015)

I'm going to pull these plants and do some more planning.  First I'm going to setup a new ventilation system.  I can't grab fresh air from the outside of my home but I have a pretty big crawl space underneath my home.  Going to drill a 3" hole to draw clean cool air into my grow box from the crawl space.  Should be real stable as far as temperature year around.  I also had heavy plastic sheet laid so there is exposed dirt so everything stays clean.  There are even outlets and a few lights so I can see and even use power tools.  I picked up a real nice inline blower with a fast and slow speed switch.  Then I ordered a carbon filter to take care of any odors.  This what I had planned a long time ago and never did it.  This will take care of temperature and fresh air in one swoop.  I was so anxious to get this grow started that I did'nt take care of business and now I have to start my grow all over again.

Your so right growing MJ is so very addictive.  With one successful grow I'd payed for a good part of my equipment.  Next grow will be nearly free.  I do love looking in on the girls every day!!!!  Watching them grow is like watching pretty girls on the beach.  Does alot for and old guys attitude.

Regards,

cruisor


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2015)

Awesome cruisor... THG always drills for fresh air under the crawl space.. that is a great idea. 

Greenest of mojo for the new beginning.  We will watch and help.


----------

